# Sound Stutter



## cs883504 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi,

I have a strange problem where sounds stutter in games the first time they play and then do not stutter again; this stuttering causes major performance issues as the game itself will stutter as the sound loads. This happens in World of Warcraft, Oblivion, and HL2. It is bizzare that once the sound has played it is fine, does anyone have a similar problem or know how to resolve this?

I have tried turning down acceleration in dxdiag, updating all my drivers (currently using the OMEGA display drivers), using a PC latency tool, running the games at the lowest display settings. What is also strange is that in WoW, if I turn the sound off I have no stuttering.



Running WinXP
AMD 64 3000+
ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
1 GiG RAM
Realtek AC97 Soundcard (What is strange in this regard is that I tried using a PCMIA Soundblaster card and disabled the Realtek and had the same problem)

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## De1337ion (Mar 26, 2006)

Are you running any other applications when launching the games?


----------



## cs883504 (Mar 25, 2006)

No, no programs running in the background.


----------



## De1337ion (Mar 26, 2006)

Okay, have you got HijackThis?


----------



## cs883504 (Mar 25, 2006)

No, does it do similar things as Ad-Aware, Search and Destroy, or Trend Micro System's online virus scan? I also am running behind XP's firewall.


----------



## De1337ion (Mar 26, 2006)

Okay, usually when i play games which have online play, such as command & conquer, i disable firewall, i never have windows firewall on, i use Norton firewall, and when i disable that my computer is still protected, i have not yet been hacked and don't think i can be hacked.
what i suggest is you quickly disable your firewall and try running the game and tell me if it helps.


----------



## daytona-realtor (Aug 6, 2007)

Select Start
Select Control panel


Select System
Select Hardware
Select Device Manager

Select IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
Select Primary IDE Channel

Right click
Select Uninstall

Reboot

VOILA - sound problems are fixed

You're welcome - if you want to buy oceanfront property, google me under Daytona REALTOR


----------



## daytona-realtor (Aug 6, 2007)

Select Start
Select Control panel


Select System
Select Hardware
Select Device Manager

Select IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
Select Primary IDE Channel

Right click
Select Uninstall

Reboot

VOILA - sound problems are fixed


----------



## pcdunx (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi,

daytona-realtor - you are a HERO. Your solution of uninstalling the Primary IDE/ATAPI controllers is so illogical, but it works.

I have been tearing my hair out for 2 days with a mates laptop with a scratchy / stuttering audio problem - oh and it was running exceptionally slowly as well.

It's fully protected with AV, anti-spyware, HJT, etc - I have been through everything I know - updated drivers for ALL devices, uninstalled/reinstalled sound card, uninstalled possible problem software, scan disk, defrag, etc but nothing worked.

I was about to give up on it when I came across your post. Ok, so how did you find out about this solution - and why does it work ???

Cheers

Dunx


----------

